# Multimedia keys and "uhidd" issue



## cahimira (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have a combo mouse/keyboard attached to one USB port. The mouse and keyboard work fine, but multimedia keys don't.

The USB generic device is "ugen2.3"

The mouse and keyboard work fine, then I run "uhidd" only with Consumer Control class driver:


```
uhidd -o /dev/ugen2.3
```

Then, I proceced to press the multimedia keys.

But, "uhidd" don't create the "cc_keymap" file.

The multimedia keys work in Linux and Windows.

I have 2 questions:

1- Why "uhidd" don't create the "cc_keymap" file.

2- How I can get the "usage consumer names" supported by my device? Then, I can build the keymap manually.

Thank you.


----------

